# Corvette Daytona Prototype- way cool



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)




----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

yes i do have a soft spot for daytona proto types! very nice car just love that color blue!


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

Cool car, but that bar in the middle of the windshield would drive me crazy


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

yes, but that is the bar that just might save your life in a roll over.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

http://carscoop.blogspot.com/2011/11/chevy-unveils-wild-2012-corvette.html


----------



## aurora1 (Oct 6, 2008)

Windshield is probably made of some sort of plastic. Brace in center is to keep windshield from excessive flexing at speed. NHRA funny cars have same support.


----------



## Pat Dennis (Jan 7, 2009)

jobobvideo said:


> Cool car, but that bar in the middle of the windshield would drive me crazy


That is the windshield wiper. It sometimes rains here in Florida - even on racedays.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

there is a vertical bar inside the windshield behind the wiper arm that serves as an integral part of the roll bar system and to keep the windshield from flexing too much. even if it does rain.


----------



## Pat Dennis (Jan 7, 2009)

joegri said:


> yes i do have a soft spot for daytona proto types! very nice car just love that color blue!


I always thought that the Cobra Daytona coupe was one of the greatest


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

alpink said:


> there is a vertical bar inside the windshield behind the wiper arm that serves as an integral part of the roll bar system and to keep the windshield from flexing too much. even if it does rain.


Correcto-mundo AL!! Good eyes!! And if ya'll look really close, you will see that the bar and the windshield wiper are NOT centered! The driver as well sits a bit off center........... pig


----------



## racer8nut (Mar 25, 2010)

Super cool!!! me likey...when does become a slot car


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

understand the need as you guys posted...remember driving old chevy split window truck and how annoying it was...still a cool car & thanks for pic.


----------

